# CNC Routing



## GHOSTNOTES (Jan 7, 2015)

Is there anybody here that does it.

I just completed a set of speaker cabinets and it never really dawned on me until now that it could be done that way until now. Maybe that is blasphemy here IDK, but it took a lot of trial and error(more error), a lot of borrowing this and that and using friends equipment. I really don't have the space or the means right now to buy all the equipment.

However i am good enough at Autocad to do design work and it's easy to convert to G-Code for say a multi axis router.

My first set of speakers were pretty involved but the next set i will end up building will go FAR beyond my abilities...but not for a CNC and at least my design abilities. Plus it would be far cheaper.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

As for cheaper, maybe, maybe not. A lot of cnc operators have minimums for sheets. But I'm sure that's negotiable.


----------



## GHOSTNOTES (Jan 7, 2015)

This is probably a year or so down the road but, i would still like to at least get in touch with some one.

These speakers would cost 4 to 5k to make by hand easily,and i would if i had the ability. The plans have already been done, I would just have to draw them up in Autocad. Being an experienced CNC technician, it would be FAR less expensive and a whole lot more accurate.


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

Talk to your local stair company.

Every shop around here runs a massive CNC setup for their production. If you get lucky, you may be able to pay a minimum to have them run it during "down time".

Simon


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

IMO there are 2 kinds of wood workers, those that use electricity and those that dont. Its an entirely different skill to me. 

WIth that said, Blasphemy? not in my opinion. We generally look for the tool that can best do the job.

I cannot afford a CNC machine, if I could, and I had the room, I would probably own one. Granted its alot quicker to go rip a 10" piece of wood than to go program the CNC to do it for me. But mass production of repeated shapes would make it worthwhile.

Contracting someone else to cut it for you could be quite expensive. I know when Ive tried to do some machining of other materials, and the costs are quite spectacular for one off direct to consumer jobs.I bet you could easily pay $200+ per sheet, more if its cutting small chunks out of it.

Im not sure what your speakers look like, but I cant fathom what could make a speaker cost 4-5k in fabrication costs. Aren't speaker boxes usually just MDF or hardwood boxes? you could use dovetail joints on the whole thing (I wouldnt) and spend maybe 4 hours doing it with a table saw and router...


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

I see no reason not to give it a try.If you are supplying CAD data to a CNC company you will be doing them and yourself a big favour if you make sure that the outlines are unbroken chains with cleanly trimmed vertices.You should ask them what file formats their system can accept.Almost all box type construction can be done with parts cut on a three axis machine,the more complex five axis machines are much scarcer and the hourly rates will probably be quite a bit higher.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

How big is the largest part you would need a CNC to cut? A 2'x4' CNC can be had for under $5k and a 5'x9' CNC for 10k to 20k, although none of those are "industrial" machines they can put out some very industrious production. Post a photo of your speakers and I can get a better idea of what a CNC might help you with. There are other ways to "automate" the production of things to speed up making more than one of them, although the rigs and jigs and templates you'll make will likely not readily adapt for changes in the design.


----------



## myvalk (Dec 23, 2014)

I agree with Simon.
One of my sons owns two stair and rail shops and uses CNC's constantly. As for having a shop do the work for you, im sure any shop with time would welcome the work.


----------



## GHOSTNOTES (Jan 7, 2015)

This is why.

The top is a screenshot of my drawing according to the specs. It can be exploded and paneled out. As you can see a 5 axis would be mandatory. To do this by hand would be pretty labor intensive....for a set of speakers that is.


----------



## GHOSTNOTES (Jan 7, 2015)

If you have the plugin form autocad you can open this.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

thats wood? I feel like I see curves... or maybe I do...

well, yeah, I could see cnc being a good idea for that. certainly gonna cost a mint anyway though.


----------



## GHOSTNOTES (Jan 7, 2015)

These speakers would cost somewhere in the area of 70k to 80k if bought in your "local boutique". Doing them yourself, it can be done at around 1/20th.

I will have about 4k in a set when done that would probably cost 10 to 15 times that if bought outright.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

There is no sound worth 70-80k to me....to each their own.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

GHOSTNOTES said:


> These speakers would cost somewhere in the area of 70k to 80k if bought in your "local boutique". Doing them yourself, it can be done at around 1/20th.
> 
> I will have about 4k in a set when done that would probably cost 10 to 15 times that if bought outright.


im guessing that 70-80k includes a brand with decades of history and the dimensions and material are probably (believed to be) perfect. China can make a fake purse, they cant sell it for 2grand like the original.

I mean, I see $100 of MDF. Audiophiles are a quirky bunch, seems like they judge sound by how much it cost, and a plausible excuse to brag that its worth it. because I cant believe any of these rich old scrooges can hear the telephone, let alone the difference between 5figure speakers.


----------



## GHOSTNOTES (Jan 7, 2015)

I could never afford it, thats for sure. As an amateur/semi pro sound engineer I can hear subtle differences. Exotic materials do have a factor in price. But when you look into the higher end, most of the drivers come from the top 4 or 5 manufactures ScanSpeak,Seas etc..very few make their own.Then it comes down to timbre accoustics, volume and a little tuning.

Trust me if you put these next to your high end store bought name brands, the difference will be obvious.Just the overall range is well past store bought.
Here is a demo of a lesser set. Not my type of music either but a good range test. Good clarity throughout, you can still hear the vocals clearly.Most people would swear there is 15"sub hidden somewhere...but no 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLr_rfs371I

Here is another with vocals,if you have a logitech speaker system or the like, you can tell with both. Mine and these 2 were designed by the same person. These 2 are quite a step down but still will out do any store bought under 15k. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSlHhdcQepY


Ok 1 more, these are a little more involved and higher end.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0GQcAzs2A0


FWIW I did not design these, these are basically DIY plans.

Just remember sound, just like wood can be art.


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks interesting,I would welcome the chance to hear the output of these speakers to see whether I could discern a difference.I really admire people who pursue quality and extend technical boundaries so that we may all enjoy their efforts.

I can see why a CNC generated kit of parts would make the production of these parts feasible and much faster to prepare than a hand cut pile of components.I am struggling to see which parts couldn't be cut on a 3 axis machine though.A 3 axis machine with a ball end cutter can easily cut compound curved surfaces,it just takes a lot of passes at close intervals unless you are happy to sand out the cusps left between passes.For what its worth I have several years experience of programming a 5 axis machine.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I have to agree that I think a 3 axis machine would cut this no problem. 


My experience is the most difficult part of diy speakers is the crossover. 

I have components to build a wanna be set of Spendor A5 when i find time. Probably be this spring when work lets up. I intend on cutting them out with my CNC just incase they actually turn out sounding good. I'll be able to make a set or two for friends easily.


----------



## GHOSTNOTES (Jan 7, 2015)

Ttharp said:


> I have to agree that I think a 3 axis machine would cut this no problem.
> 
> 
> My experience is the most difficult part of diy speakers is the crossover.
> ...


Indeed,

Getting the crossover matched to the cabinet and listening tastes is by far the hardest part. Mostly mid upper and upper. I start at the bottom and work my way up.How you dampen the cabinet itself plays a big role as well. I usually do that at the same time as tuning the crossover, espically on the low end.


----------

